# Do you still watch cartoons?



## Lozzx (Mar 6, 2017)

I know I do :3​


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 6, 2017)

Of course everyone still watches animated media!


----------



## Bowie (Mar 6, 2017)

Everybody does, really. In one way or another.


----------



## easpa (Mar 6, 2017)

I don't really watch a lot of TV in general but I'm rewatching Daria atm because it's one of my favourite shows


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Corrie (Mar 6, 2017)

Yes! Both western and eastern cartoons! I love watching animation. ^-^


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 6, 2017)

yeah, I watch precure


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 6, 2017)

I read more comics than I watch now cartoons. I'm slowly going through my unread graphic novel collection.


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 6, 2017)

My life wouldn't be complete without animation! I don't care how old I get, I will always adore cartoons.


----------



## Tao (Mar 6, 2017)

A true connoisseur of the hand crafted motion picture does not simply 'watch' the cartoon, they 'experience' them.

*swirls whisky*


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 6, 2017)

i really like mighty magisword right now  and pokemon. those are the only cartoons im watching right now but ive seen tons i love cartoons.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 6, 2017)

Just Spongebob...


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 6, 2017)

oh yeah of course! No matter how old i get, i don't think a person is ever too old for that form of entertainment ^~^


----------



## Kilrty (Mar 7, 2017)

Yes, yes and yes!
The last that I saw was brilliant! Sing, a cartoon about singing competition between animals. 
And I like what do Disney and Nickelodeon studios. Star vs. Force of Evil, Trollhunters, Loud Family...


----------



## Emizel (Mar 7, 2017)

Obviously


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 7, 2017)

I do, I own all my favorite cartoons on DVD like Rugrats, Flintstones, Rocko's modern life, Scooby Doo, the list goes on and on.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 7, 2017)

Who doesn't?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 7, 2017)

Heck yes. I'm 22 and I love cartoons! Especially ones that bring back my childhood nostalgia. Good ones lately for me have been Miraculous Ladybug, Voltron (the Netflix one), Samurai Jack, The Amazing World of Gumball,, and others I can't think of right now.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 7, 2017)

i dont, at all. even if someone in the room is playing it on tv i dont watch since ialways have my phone and things i can do besides watch lol


----------



## Limon (Mar 7, 2017)

Yes I still love to watch cartoons. At like 3AM on certain channels you can catch some good ones.


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 8, 2017)

hell yes, i love Family guy, Simpsons and American dad, I also often watch anime


----------



## forestyne (Mar 8, 2017)

ya, the simpsons and anime


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (Mar 8, 2017)

Ye, cartoons are my jam


----------



## Astarte (Mar 8, 2017)

With a brand new Samurai Jack coming back out? Of course  ^-^ lately I've been rewatching Teen Titans, Avatar, and soon Static Shock. Nostalgia..


----------



## Lozzx (Mar 8, 2017)

Astarte said:


> With a brand new Samurai Jack coming back out? Of course  ^-^ lately I've been rewatching Teen Titans, Avatar, and soon Static Shock. Nostalgia..



Omg, I literally live for Avatar. Have you seen the legend of Korra?


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 8, 2017)

Yup and I don't see that changing anytime soon.


----------



## Astarte (Mar 8, 2017)

Lozzx said:


> Omg, I literally live for Avatar. Have you seen the legend of Korra?



Unfortunately, I haven't. Just as good?


----------



## Lozzx (Mar 8, 2017)

Astarte said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't. Just as good?



Indeed it is!


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 8, 2017)

I still watch anime and even enjoy animated works from other countries as well. I think I'll always watch cartoons as they played a huge part in my childhood and have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Mar 9, 2017)

Yes. I love kids stuff way more than adult stuff it's so happy


----------



## hamster (Mar 9, 2017)

i don't. they're not as appealing as they used to be to me, i don't even watch tv at all really.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2017)

Yep! All da' time!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 9, 2017)

Every now and then, if I hear there's a good one. I don't turn on the tv to put on any cartoons though.


----------



## flufflepuff (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm hooked on miraculous ladybug right now--but that aside I can't seem to remember a time when I didn't like cartoons. 

Even in art class when we splattered paper with ink and were told  to draw what we saw, I was the only one who saw the splatters as cartoons or drawings rather than realistic things.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 9, 2017)

I love cartoons!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 10, 2017)

I am 23 and yes I do.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 10, 2017)

When there's nothing else to watch, yeah


----------



## Aquari (Mar 10, 2017)

yeah i watch archie's weird mysteries and hey arnold from time to time


----------



## Flare (Mar 10, 2017)

Absolutely. 
Even when we are older, we still can't resist watching them animated characters.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 10, 2017)

Heck yeah, I do! Nothing makes me feel better after a stressful day then turning on some Bob's Burgers or Gravity Falls.


----------



## namiieco (Mar 10, 2017)

if anime counts


----------



## Pookie4557 (Mar 10, 2017)

That's all I watch, I generally hate any life action things, though there are still many exceptions of great live acted things.


----------



## Cailey (Mar 11, 2017)

yep. and with a 5mo old I have even more of an excuse. 

_but I like them too and I'm not even ashamed lol. _


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 11, 2017)

yup, I do!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm 18, and I still watch it. I prefer those than TV Shows.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 17, 2017)

i still watch spongebob, loony tunes, amazing world of gumball and old disney cartoons.


----------



## koopakingg (Mar 17, 2017)

Yea, I watch all kinds. Spongebob, Family Guy if that counts. And Gravity falls is one of my favorite shows ever


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 18, 2017)

Yes. I really like certain ones. Spongebob, Dexters lab, Looney Tunes, classic woody wood pecker, etc.


----------



## keef_kogane (Mar 18, 2017)

I love older cartoons, but I'm also pretty fond of new cartoons as well (Steven Universe being my favorite).


----------



## Dim (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello I'm 20 years old and to answer your question ofc! Not just the old cartoons either! I also watch a few modern cartoons like Regular Show, Gravity Falls, We Bare Bears, and hopefully plan to get to Steven's Universe and Wonder Over Yonder someday! I don't care if I'm an adult, cartoons have always entertained me and still does.


----------



## tumut (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes always. I love them.


----------



## pirateprincess (Mar 20, 2017)

Definitely. For one, there's loads of adult cartoons - I really love Bojack Horseman for example. It's very clever and unexpectedly deep. But I also still love watching Spongebob and Fairly Odd Parents, I loved them as a kid cause they were colorful and goofy but I found I enjoy them even more now cause there are so many jokes geared towards adults, which I naturally just didn't get as a kid.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 20, 2017)

no i dont watch any tv shows or w/e tbh


----------



## carp (Mar 20, 2017)

nah bo?


----------



## Seastar (Mar 20, 2017)

Yep. Both old and new ones. There are some I want to stay away from, though.


----------



## made08 (Mar 21, 2017)

I know a lot of people on this site have mixed opinions on this but I love Steven Universe. It's just so lighthearted and happy, it's the ultimate feel-good show. I've also been wanting to watch Adventure Time. I've seen some episodes but not many. My brother and I used to watch Regular Show and we really liked it, that's another one I'd like to get back into. Oh and I just watched all of Futurama and that was fantastic of course.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pirateprincess said:


> Definitely. For one, there's loads of adult cartoons - I really love Bojack Horseman for example. It's very clever and unexpectedly deep. But I also still love watching Spongebob and Fairly Odd Parents, I loved them as a kid cause they were colorful and goofy but I found I enjoy them even more now cause there are so many jokes geared towards adults, which I naturally just didn't get as a kid.



Yes! I love rewatching shows from my childhood. For example as a kid I never grasped how funny the Power Puff Girls was--especially "THE CITY OF TOWNSVILLE" lol


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 21, 2017)

The only cartoon I watch properly is Steven Universe


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 1, 2017)

I haven't been keeping up that well with media as a whole, but as I'm trying to get back into it, definitely gonna watch mostly cartoons.


----------



## squidpops (Sep 1, 2017)

Yup! Still love all the old classics and new ones.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Sep 8, 2017)

Does the odd Simpsons and Family guy episode count? haha


----------



## jcar (Sep 8, 2017)

I am literally right now watching Spongebob Squarepants, apart from that I am a huge fan of Shin Chan (specially the films) and a lot of other cartoons, including the Simpsons, American Dad, Rick and Morty, Bob's burguer's... even though they are not directed to children hahaha


----------



## Rabirin (Sep 8, 2017)

If Rick and Morty counts then yes, I do still watch cartoons. Adult cartoons. In general though, I still watch cartoons. I don't feel like cartoons have an age limit and I believe anyone can watch them, given their age. Unless you're watching cartoons from a channel aimed at a specific target audience like babies or toddlers. I'll still watch and enjoy them, if they happen to be on the TV.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 8, 2017)

The cartoons i used to watch are embarrassing and NO ONE will see them
I dont watch cartoons very much anymore, not anime either. Home movies is good tho.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 19, 2017)

If Archer counts as a cartoon, then yes, yes I do.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 19, 2017)

Mostly yes but not at will 

Kinda forced to with my sister's brats

Stupid cartoons these days for kids


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2017)

I don't really watch cartoons unless King of the Hill counts. In which case, yes, I watch cartoons most of the time I watch TV lol

I also like to watch older episodes of Spongebob because they defined my childhood


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 19, 2017)

American cartoons, not too much nowadays. It's mainly because I don't have cable TV and you generally can't watch much cartoons for free streaming.

I watch a ton of anime though.


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 20, 2017)

I lovee watching cartoons like ANIMANIACS SpongeBob season 123 10 fosters home F.I.F courage it still sometimes scares me lol flap jack my new time favorite regular show so glad I got into it after all seasons are on Hulu! Phiniues and Ferb a classic!   Gravity falls Hah y 7? More like Teen / pg13 I mean weirdmagendin was.
. Weird .. and countless others I need to watch ALL THE GOOD CARTOONS


----------



## Arjh (Sep 20, 2017)

Yeah I do too!
I still watch the old classics like Top Cat, Scooby Doo and The Flinstones.
Love The Simpsons too but I prefer the earlier series.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Sep 20, 2017)

Heck yeah! I'll never be too old for cartoons


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2017)

Not really, unless there are some golden oldie on the TV. Modern stuff are most of the time too "conscious" and PC so it takes away the humor of it most of the time.


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2017)

I like animated films (Disney/Pixar/Illumination), American Dad, and occasionally re-watch Futurama. 

The sort of stuff that might appear on Cartoon Network/Nickelodeon/Disney Channel etc though no. I did watch The Cramp Twins until I was like 17-18 though.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 20, 2017)

Yes I shamelessly like cartoons better than most real-life stuff. Not that I have time to watch anything much anymore


----------



## KnoxUK (Sep 22, 2017)

It depends if it was something I watched as a kid. (Old series of spongebob, the classic tom & jerry) Raerly new cartoons, although gravity falls and the amazing world of gum ball have humour for everyone.


----------



## sierra117 (Sep 22, 2017)

I watch more animated TV shows than live-action. (I'm watching Archer as I type this.) There isn't any particular reason but I do think animation does have some story-telling advantages over live-action. I've watched all of Bojack Horseman twice now and so much of the humor and how the show tackles deeper things would be lost if it wasn't animated/full of anthropomorphic characters.


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 22, 2017)

I love cartoons they're really easy to watch and digest. There's a good amount of variety of genres to watch as well. Plus cartoons are fomatred to usually 25 mins an episode which is really good for binging. Some of my favorites are Family Guy, South Park, Futurama, Adventure Time, Scooby Doo (many series are great but I think Mystery Inc. is probably my fav cause of the overarching storyline), and some older Pokemon stuff.


----------



## Arckaniel (Sep 22, 2017)

I used to but now, ahhhh our cable doesn't have cartoon channels anymore (Cartoon Network, Disney, Nickelodeon)... because I took our old cable for granted, we don't watch much TV anymore so they decided to just change our old cable to the new one without monthly dues and now it doesn't have the many channels anymore... I already miss watching cartoons tbh, just reminds me that I am not a kid anymore and it actually hurts me a bit, I get quite emotional tbh ; A;


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 22, 2017)

no. about a year or two ago i was always watching spongebob with my dad and little sister, before that as a kid i always was watching childrens channels (treehouse, disney junior) and kids movies. Now i never watch tv unless theres a cool new movie out


----------



## Ackee (Sep 22, 2017)

i rarely ever watch tv anymore, so not really. i still like them tho.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Sep 22, 2017)

Absolutely. 
I'm about to start watching Over the Garden Wall - it seems like a great show to get me in the autumnal mood *hums*

Other favorites are Avatar, Steven Universe, and yes, My Little Pony. No shame :3


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 23, 2017)

I would love to. But they would remind me of the good times,
back when my Mother was actually my Mother.
So nope, I want to but it would make me way too depressed.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 23, 2017)

i'll always watch cartoons oops


----------



## Arjh (Sep 23, 2017)

I am right now 

I'm currently watching the first series of The Flinstones then I'll be moving onto the second.
Then I'll watch the first and second series of Scooby Doo.
I bought them of Amazon specifically so I could watch them while on holiday!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 17, 2021)

Sadly no. I used to watch Cartoon Network that used to have all of my favorite shows: Ed Edd'n Eddy, Courage the Cowardly Dog, Dexter's Laboratory, The Powerpuff Girls, Johnny Bravo, and Fosters Home for Imaginary Friends. 

Cartoon Network when I look at it now it really hasn't changed so well and all of the shows that I liked were gone and its really hard to find them these days.


----------



## Croconaw (May 17, 2021)

Yes, I still watch cartoons. I watch them on my phone sometimes.


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2021)

Yeah, I still do. Somehow I can even manage to find a few new ones I like.


----------



## Sophie23 (May 17, 2021)

Not all the time


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop (May 17, 2021)

I watch cartoons that I watched in my childhood for the most part (Rugrats, Hey Arnold, Daria, Powerpuff Girls, etc) but there are cartoons that I watch that came out when I was older that I enjoy too like Adventuretime, Bob's Burgers, The Great North. I did really enjoy The Loud House (at least the first season or two)


----------



## Firesquids (May 17, 2021)

I love cartoons, I favor them to any other kind of tv show really.
I love anime too though I haven't been watching a ton of it lately, I need some good ones to really get back into it.


----------



## Cristaaaaal (May 17, 2021)

I love cartoons. It would probably be all I watch if my boyfriend wasn't a total cinefile.   I'm super sensitive and over the past year, consuming any kind of serious media is just impossible to me. I can't handle the feelings. Anything more serious than Spongebob is too much. I did just start Sailor Moon and I'm super excited!


----------



## LadyDestani (May 17, 2021)

Of course, and I probably always will. I watch other stuff too, but I like to watch a variety of things and cartoons are almost always in the mix. Cartoons are fun and there are some really great ones, even some more serious ones out there.


----------



## tomatospooks666 (May 17, 2021)

cartoons tend to be better in things like characters and writing and the like than most live action shows(imho), so yeah.

my favorites rn are gravity falls, the owl house, infinity train and amphibia!


----------



## Mezzanine (May 17, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Autumn247 (May 17, 2021)

Yes definitely!


----------



## Midoriya (May 18, 2021)

If you count anime then yeah, if not then not really, no.  I used to watch a lot of “western” cartoons growing up, but not so much anymore.


----------



## xara (May 18, 2021)

i honestly don’t really watch tv or movies in general but when i do, i’m more drawn to live action stuff. i haven’t watched cartoons in a few years tbh.


----------



## a potato (May 18, 2021)

I don’t want to say yes, but I don’t want to say no, either. I’m not against them at all, I just haven’t been watching any. I’ve been meaning to get back into Steven Universe, though. I watched the first two seasons and the movie, so I want to see what I missed.


----------



## Romaki (May 19, 2021)

I moreso watch anime than cartoons, but yeah. If there's something good. BoJack Horseman is probably one of my favorite shows tbh.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 19, 2021)

Not actively, but I am watching Steven Universe with a friend (have to finish watching it when we can hang out again since I am not caught up) and I am still finishing up Bravest Warriors, if they count .


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 19, 2021)

Yes, intended for both young and older age groups.


----------



## neoratz (May 19, 2021)

cartoons are pretty much everything i watch, i love animated stuff! i mostly watch anime but i love western cartoons too (feels silly saying that but i don't know how else to differentiate them, they are all cartoons to me). my favorite western cartoons are probably gravity falls and flapjack. i liked steven universe a lot but i felt like it lost it's momentum in the later seasons...

currently i'm watching the mighty b with a friend! i had a selection of episodes from it on my ipod when i was little so i remember those ones well, but i never finished the show. it's been great so far. my friend said that it's jokes are always really funny or average cartoon jokes but nothing unfunny and i agree! in one episode she said "there's an imposter among us" and we had to pause for like 2 minutes because it was so unexpected


----------



## Nefarious (May 19, 2021)

Yup! Cartoons are one of my main interest and hobbies. I tend to watch animated stuff more so than anything else in recent years. Characters and stories are just better when expressed through animation I feel. Plus western cartoons have been doing better in normalizing LGBT elements without falling completely back on stereotypes like most live action shlock. Both cartoon and anime are great. One is never to old for cartoons.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 19, 2021)

I sure do. It's practically what I watch the most because cartoons (not all of them, but some) are far more interesting and entertaining to watch. They have great, likeable characters, fun stories and some even have hidden adult jokes! I have to agree with you @NefariousKing I feel the same in that when stories are told via animation, and when characters express emotions during certain scenarios/events, they are much more powerful to the senses. Like, I can feel what they are feeling at that moment and get filled with this feeling of melancholy or joy...kinda hard to explain, but just compare the OG Lion King to the remake and anyone will understand.

Animated movies are my preference, too. Pixar and Dreamworks are just too godly. I was binging their movies a few weeks ago on Disney+


----------



## slzzpz (May 19, 2021)

Cartoons like on Cartoon Network? Yes.

Anime? Definitely. 

Also just animation in general is a yes.


----------



## vanivon (May 19, 2021)

sort of -- there are some cartoons i like or have been wanting to get into (like infinity train, which i've heard is fantastic), but i haven't really watched any in a while. i do still watch them though! i just watch anime more than regular cartoons by this point.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 19, 2021)

Yes! I re-watch the cartoons I watched as a kid (PPG, Dexter's Lab, Courage the Cowardly Dog, Pokémon Indigo League, etc). And I loooove Adventure Time! I watch anime rarely though.


----------



## DJ_Saidez (May 20, 2021)

PaRappa the Rapper, Lucky Star, K-On! for Japanese learning purposes (not actively watching, resuming during summer break)
Binged Sonic X last year (also Japanese)
Not sure if it counts as a cartoon but I've also been watching 31 Minutos to keep my Spanish fresh


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 20, 2021)

I will never stop watching cartoons. They're a staple to my personality.
Mainly shows like Gravity Falls, Phineas & Ferb, Danny Phantom, Spongebob... etc.


----------



## Maymeows16 (May 20, 2021)

Mhm! I think I've always watched cartoons since it's one of the main things I watch, even now that I'm 23. Usually it's only cartoons I watched from my childhood but I don't watch modern cartoons since they don't have any nostalgia. New cartoons are pretty boring though so I'm happy I grew up with what I did~


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 1, 2021)

Every now and then during the year I like to revisit some old cartoons from my childhood when I'm bored. During lockdown for example I watched all my Rocket Power dvd's and movies again and still enjoyed it, just brings back so many memories.

I also watch anime now and then when I find something that interests me but these are usually cartoons for an older audience.


----------



## kusariyaro (Nov 24, 2021)

Lozzx said:


> I know I do :3​


yeah i do! there are many animated shows with very interesting plots


----------



## Merielle (Nov 24, 2021)

Anime, absolutely.  I'll occasionally watch other animation if it sounds like it has a really good story, like Over the Garden Wall or Steven Universe (which... I still haven't finished).  If it's more in the mindless/funny cartoon genre, then almost never, though.  Sometimes if I'm _really _sick or something then I might watch some old Spongebob episodes, but that's basically it.  Not that I've got anything against mindless entertainment, I just usually prefer Youtube for that ahahaha


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 26, 2021)

I like a few select cartoons. I can’t really get into watching television though with the exception of my one favorite show I watch religiously… and that show in particular isn’t a cartoon.


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 26, 2021)

Not counting anime, but yes..but only the ones that clicked with me and they're all shows I grew up with (including South Park lol).
I don't hate the new stuff, I just don't care for them and I don't watch a lot of TV anymore.


----------



## Beanz (Nov 26, 2021)

no not really, sometimes i’ll put spongebob on before going to sleep but i don’t pay attention to it; it’s more for background noise, i rarely watch TV anymore anyway.


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 26, 2021)

ive always preferred animation over live acting. i like how much more freedom the show can have, and also i find myself a lot more immersed in them. i often get taken out of my immersion with live actors by thinking about how theyre acting and it spoils the fun a bit


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 27, 2021)

nopee


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 27, 2021)

I only watch The Simpson's when there's nothing on TV or I'm waiting for another programme to start afterwards but they're usually repeats so the show becomes nothing more than background noise to pass the time.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Nov 27, 2021)

100%. My favourite shows are cartoons! The Last Airbender, Attack on Titan, Gravity Falls, etc.


----------



## Calysis (Nov 27, 2021)

For sure. Most of my favorite shows (Pokémon, Gravity Falls, My Hero Academia, Dragon Ball, MLP:FIM, etc) are cartoons.

There is absolutely no way I will stop watching cartoons just because I'm getting older, either. That's so lame imo – refusing to do things that you enjoy because you're older just seems so sad to me.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 27, 2022)

Ye, but it's mostly just the cartoons that I watched and loved in my childhood. I also don't really care to watch the majority of cartoons made after like 2005.


----------



## Neb (Apr 28, 2022)

I've drifted away from TV in general. Ever since the pandemic I haven't watched much TV. Only in the past few months have I actually watched a TV series to completion. Even then, I can't spend more than an episode or two before I get distracted by games or my phone. The same could be said about books. I didn't finish any between 2020 and most of 2021. Now I'm finishing about one a month. It takes a while since I lose focus after a chapter unless I'm at the library.


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 28, 2022)

Yes! I watch my favorite childhood and early teen cartoons like _Tom and Jerry_, _Ed Edd n Eddy_, original _Powerpuff Girls_, _Chowder_, _Adventure Time_, etc.


----------



## _confused_piplup_ (Apr 28, 2022)

Yes, sometimes. I like rewatching some cartoons of my childhood because they quite never fail putting a smile on my face. I mainly rewatch SpongeBob, which is really funny lol.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 28, 2022)

I do, yeah. There's a few cartoons on the air that I watch nowadays, plus I have a handful of DVDs for older cartoon shows that I sometimes watch every now and then.


----------



## Dinosauuur (Apr 29, 2022)

I sometimes rewatch the old cartoons from when as a kid like; Courage The Cowardly Dog, The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy, Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends, Teen Titans, Chowder, Dexter's Laboratory, Ed Edd N Eddy. Codename: Kids Next Door, Tom and Jerry.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 29, 2022)

Of course I do! The most recent one I watched was _The Epic Tales of Captain Underpants_ (which I have talked about a bit in some other posts). My favorites are _Animaniacs _and _Pinky and the Brain_!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 29, 2022)

I’m gonna be honest, I prefer animated shows and movies over live action ones. ^^

My favorite show is SpongeBob SquarePants and my favorite movie is Planes <3333

I hate whenever people shame adults for watching cartoons.  Like they are for all ages -_- (Except for the adult cartoons)


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 29, 2022)

I used too but not anymore. I used to be a fan of "Cartoon Network" way back it had a lot of shows that were funny but since 2008 I stopped watching and when I go back to see it now, its just not the same as I remember it being.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 4, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I don't really watch cartoons unless King of the Hill counts. In which case, yes, I watch cartoons most of the time I watch TV lol
> 
> I also like to watch older episodes of Spongebob because they defined my childhood


this was back in 2017 so I'll post an update.

yes, cartoons actually make up a large majority of what I watch. I really like King of the Hill and Spongebob, as well as some others kid/family and adult cartoons. I especially love animated movies, I actually rarely watch live action stuff. I really love the medium of animation, and while I personally don't have the patience to do it myself I love watching others' works.


----------



## moo_nieu (May 4, 2022)

yep i prefer animation over live acting tbh


----------



## Imbri (May 4, 2022)

I got rid of my satellite service, so I use my TV to watch DVDs now. I do have some cartoons and other animated shows/movies in my collection, mainly ones I loved as a kid. I don't watch them all the time, but they're good to throw in when I'm not feeling well and can't really focus on a full-length movie or just want something light.


----------



## BakaRina (May 5, 2022)

I occasionally do as there are some cartoons I enjoyed watching as a kid and still do to this day. I'll never stop enjoying them.


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 5, 2022)

I watch a lot of South Park reruns and occasionally I watch spongebob for the memes. I didn’t even watch a lot of cartoons as a kid. I can’t remember very many that I watched.


----------



## Snek (May 5, 2022)

Well, I like to watch anime and animated shows like Arcane that's on Netflix...some people call them "cartoons" but they really aren't.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (May 5, 2022)

I’m 30 now and still enjoy the good old cartoon from the 90s and early 2000s…mainly SpongeBob and TMNT and my family just looks at me like grow up girl.

But I like what I like.


----------

